# Working with Gouache



## stylishnoodle (Jan 11, 2013)

*I'm new to painting, and I've only used gouache on cold press illustration board. I have some watercolor board and am wondering if gouache would be the same on that? I also have bristol board, which I'm not sure if gouache would work on... and finally, I'm wondering if it makes a difference if you paint on cold press or hot press illustration board. Thanks for any help!*


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Love working in gouache, I have always used cold press when working with gouache, I like the texture of the board. Hot press I use watercolor and inks but don't know why you could not use it for gouache, hot press just has a smoother surface. Watercolor board should work very nicely with the paint and the Bristol board may be a little weak but I have used it before. 

And welcome to the forums...


----------



## stylishnoodle (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for the information!


----------

